# Good Night



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Me and my buddy Jason went out to a spot Todd told us about ( if you where a woman Todd :wub: ) anyways got out there at the last of the outgoing and stood on the bar casting but nothing.
Light fades and the tides starts moving again , then here comes the bait BBBOOOYYAAAA game on son.
I pull my first 20in and shortly after a 21in then it dies for a bit I cruz around and Jason pulls two in while I'm hunting the area , a 21 1/2 and a fat 20.
Finialy givin in to the cold we called it a night at 10:30.
A couple pics 
























jerry


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Nice going jerry!! I guess the wind wasnt as bad as at lynnhaven, i could'nt even get my anchor to hold.


Darren


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Very Good. Nice to see you guys in actions. I was wondering if you guys have been fishing. 

Jerry, I did not go to your area because of the wind last weekend. I am planning to hit CBBT or Kipto on 20th.

joe


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice fish, guys. The RTV should be cured from the transducer I installed in my Tarpon 100 yesterday. I'll be taking it for a test run tonight or tomorrow. Want to go out again?
Todd F.


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Got out there last night at the height of the incoming current. Caught 14 stripers before they turned off. Jason and Eric got there just after the bite shut off for me. I headed in because I had to get up for work. They stayed, hoping the fish would turn back on.
Todd F.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn I look "stoned" in every pic! 

Todd- after you left, the bite never came back! I was watching the falling stars, minor meteor shower, to pass the time.

Eric caught and landed 1 @ 20". 

I got one.....well....almost........S.O.B. came off right beside my yak! 

Wind started to pick up ferociously.....so we headed in about midnight. Next time, we should all ...4...venture out....or at least the "3"....that always meet up!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I am assuming you guys are using bait at night. Will lures work since the place is bright?

Just curious.

joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

No bait. All artificial. Come down sometime, Joe and we'll go snag some!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going to try on Frday (Nov 19). 

What kinds of lures, typical striper lures? color? Do you anchor or drift? Or, the same as day time?

joe


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

you never fished the light line Joe? it must be pretty fun , just look at the amount joy these 2 are experiencing.... good times  , BTW you should see those guys when they get da skunk !!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

baitlinin,

I am still using typical LM rods and reels. I thought I sould bring the same rods and reels with 15-20# test line for possible big ones and I will be close to the pilings.

BTW, while looking at the faces of the A team members. I recognized that I fit right into the A team :beer::beer::beer: of the HRBT Anglers' Association.

Joe


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now I don't feel near as bad about myself as I use to :redface:

Sorry for not getting up with you guys, been workn 2 full time jobs and spare time is gone.

O-Shin,,, give me a shout I need to get up with ya.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

baitslingin said:


> you never fished the light line Joe? it must be pretty fun , just look at the amount joy these 2 are experiencing.... good times  , BTW you should see those guys when they get da skunk !!


Those are our happy and dead ass tired faces...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I misunderstood. I guess "light lines" meant night-fishing?

Hey Jason, as long as you smell like fish, you had a good day.

joe


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Would it kill you to smile! I sure would be after a evening of fishing. NICE FISH......


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Trapper where you been ?
Joe yeah your right the term " light line" refer to night fishing dock light or pilings of bridges .
And like Wannabe said them some tired arse faces and cold to too boot.
Again thanks Jason for givin me the lift and putting us on the fish Todd.
Thanks Tim for the Americas Most Wanted Angler pic

:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Jerry, 

Like you fishing. Fished the TKAA tournament in September, looked for ya. I did ok. Caught the first place Spot and Croacker, and won a JB custom fishing rod. No bad for my first Kayak Tournament. Had a blast...

Sounds like you are doing very well with Kayak fishing. I stay close to home, Pretty Lake and Little Creek.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Went back last night, fished for about 2 hours, and caught 7. I kept 2. Of those 2 that were kept...21" & 23.5" ! Not a bad night at all...:fishing: Going back tonight and going to snag some more. The extras I caught were after I caught my keepers. That was just fun fishing. My first 3 casts weren't bad....caught 2. One was to small, though. They are TEARIN' UP my 4" jerk minnows!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

O Shin Rin said:


> Me and my buddy Jason went out to a spot Todd told us about ( if you where a woman Todd :wub: ) anyways got out there at the last of the outgoing and stood on the bar casting but nothing.
> Light fades and the tides starts moving again , then here comes the bait BBBOOOYYAAAA game on son.
> I pull my first 20in and shortly after a 21in then it dies for a bit I cruz around and Jason pulls two in while I'm hunting the area , a 21 1/2 and a fat 20.
> Finialy givin in to the cold we called it a night at 10:30.
> ...


(smile)


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Went back last night, fished for about 2 hours, and caught 7. I kept 2. Of those 2 that were kept...21" & 23.5" ! Not a bad night at all...:fishing: Going back tonight and going to snag some more. The extras I caught were after I caught my keepers. That was just fun fishing. My first 3 casts weren't bad....caught 2. One was to small, though. They are TEARIN' UP my 4" jerk minnows!


Hey save some for me LOL , and your welcome for the minnows


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Big ones are moving in! I used something diff and they were TEARIN' IT UP!!!!! I'll go there again tonight to build up my freezer with more. Got family coming over from Europe and want them to have a treat! Gimme a holla later!


----------

